# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  شو بتحلم و بتتمنى تصير لما تكبر

## زهره التوليب

*مرحبا كراميش  


كيفكم  


شو بتحلم و بتتمنى تصير لما تكبر   اكيد كل واحد عندو امنية بحب يحققها لما يكبر 

احكيلنا شو بتحلم تصير وليش؟
*

----------


## ابو العبد

ACC. = accuntent
cuz my dad dreamed that he once see me an accuntent :Icon31:

----------


## ريمي

انا حلمي اصير مصممة ازياء لانه هاد الايشي الي انا بحلم فيه واذا ماتطلعلي بفضل مممرضة اطفال

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا بحلم كمل دراسات عليا 
لانو القدر ما سمحلي ادرس هندسة اتصالات
وان شاء الله بحقق حلمي

يسلمو

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا بحلم اكون لاعب كبير

----------


## غسان

_انا بحلم اصير طيار مع اني بدرس هندسه_

----------


## sun shine

انا ما بحلم انا بدي صير دكتورة متل ما بابا كان بدو 
و ان شالله رح صير متل ما بدي 
دكتورة بس

----------


## زهره التوليب

بالتوفيق للجميع :SnipeR (62): وبالاخص الكراميش حلا وsun shine

----------


## زهره التوليب

بالنسبه الي انا كبرت وخلصت..كانت امنيتي اصير طبيبه...لكن كان نصيبي اني ادرس هندسه وهاي انا على وشك اكمل الماجستير
بتمنى تجيني الفرصه واكمل الدكتوراه :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بالنسبه الي انا كبرت وخلصت..كانت امنيتي اصير طبيبه...لكن كان نصيبي اني ادرس هندسه وهاي انا على وشك اكمل الماجستير
> بتمنى تجيني الفرصه واكمل الدكتوراه


طيب وانا صغير كنت بدي اصير شرطي كنت احس الشرطي ملك الدنيا  ، لما كبرت شوي صرت بدي اصير مهندس كمبيوتر ، بعدين دخلت طب  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _طيب وانا صغير كنت بدي اصير شرطي كنت احس الشرطي ملك الدنيا  ، لما كبرت شوي صرت بدي اصير مهندس كمبيوتر ، بعدين دخلت طب_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  معناتو بهديك اغنيه قوات الامن العام :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

مهندس كهربائي

----------


## anoucha

يا ستي مادام انا كبرت مفيش أحلام خلص بس دائما بحلم أني أصير رئيسة و بتنمى من كل قلبي اني أحققو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وانا صغير كان نفسي اصير محامي بس الظروف ماكانت لصالحي 

يسلموا زهرة التوليب الموضوع كتير حلو . 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

انا كبرت وخلصت :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## النورس الحزين

انا بحلم اصير 
مهندس كهربا

----------


## القلم الحزين

انا لما كنت صغيرة كنت احلم ادرس علم نفس بس الظروف ماسمحت

----------


## ابو عوده

دكتوراه بالهندسه  :Bl (3):

----------

